# My first flame gulper (Flammenfresser)



## Xlmyford (May 7, 2010)

Hello.

I started to build my first flame licker in last year´s September.

Today the project ended successfully:











*First steps*










*On the mill.* 
*Although it worked out pretty well,I know now that it was a relatively risky setting.*
















*Some small parts impressions*

















*A little progress*















































*Making of the flywheel from casting*











*It runs!!!!!*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ASUDvTcvWU[/ame]
























*Finally,some cosmetics done.*

During the make,I made a lot of experiences and improved my skills.
Regards,Ralph


----------



## kcmillin (May 7, 2010)

Great Job Ralph.

Nice looking engine, and runs good too. Thm: Thm: 

Kel


----------



## Blogwitch (May 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed Ralph.

Can you tell me what the rods and plate are for on top of the cylinder please, it doesn't seem to move when the engine is running.


Bogs


----------



## arnoldb (May 7, 2010)

Ralph, es geht! Thm: - Lovely Job :bow:

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## mklotz (May 7, 2010)

Ausgezeichnet! Sehr schön.

One small safety reminder. Don't use towels, or other forms of cloth, around the chuck. It's too easy for them to get caught and drag your body parts into the spinning chuck. Only use easily torn paper or aluminum foil for this purpose.


----------



## gbritnell (May 7, 2010)

Very nice work Ralph. I know the theory behind these engines but they always intrigue me when they're running.
gbritnell


----------



## Xlmyford (May 7, 2010)

Hello.
Thank You all for your kind words.
@Marv:Regarding the towels,I think you are absolutely right.
@Bogs:
If you take a very close look at the beginning of the video,you can see that the valve (flatterventil) on top of the cylinder head is moving up and down.
This valve is necessary to release the over pressure,produced by the upcoming piston.Without that valve,the flame would be blown out and the piston would have a hard time to move upwards.
I think it will become more obvious in this film
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scJMkryte4A[/ame]
Regards,Ralph


----------



## SAM in LA (May 7, 2010)

Ralph,

Nice engine.

Thanks for sharing your pictures and video.

Regards,

SAM


----------



## Blogwitch (May 7, 2010)

Ralph,

Many thanks for the explanation, it is now clear as to what it does. The engine is in fact more complicated than first impressions show.

That is one of the main problems with a 'licker', having the exhaust blow the flame out of shape before the next charge of 'hots' is required. I suppose that will also allow you to use a smaller flame.

Very nice indeed


Bogs


----------



## BronxFigs (May 8, 2013)

Please tell me/us if the relief valve on top of the cylinder head is free to lift in response to pressurized, and escaping hot gases from inside the cylinder, or is this valve, in fact, spring loaded.  Simply: does it just blow open and fall back into place from gravity after the gas pressure is relieved?  Are the rods and bracket on top just to keep the relief valve in alignment, and/or proper position?

Nice engine.  Be proud...I would.

Frank


----------

